# Moving to LA (for Grad School)



## Crackery (Apr 15, 2007)

I put the qualifier in there to make sure that this is appropriate for the forum.

Who's coming to LA for grad school?  Who has good advice for movers?  

Good neighborhoods:
AFI - Los Feliz, Hollywood Hills, Beachwood Canyon
      - depending on what you're willing to spend, you can get some pretty sweet deals.  Overall, you're paying more than what you'd pay in most other areas of the world, but LA in general is going to be more expensive.

Also, I strongly recommend you live within 3-5 miles of your school.  Getting on the freeways can add HOURS to your commute.  From my apartment to Santa Monica is 14 miles, but it takes almost 2 hours to make the drive during rush hour.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2007)

The Palms/Culver City area is pretty reasonable too. Plus you're dead in the center between the beach and Hollywood.

It takes me 20-30 min to get to Hollywood and 15-20 min to get me to the beach. Plus you're near the 405 and the 10. Cheap and easy westside living.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## LATexan (Apr 18, 2007)

If you guys are looking for a place to rent, here is a list of online resources I've compiled. Good luck!

http://www.artdecoapts.com/
http://www.artisteapartments.com/index.htm
http://www.swelgroup.com/index http://www.uniquelarentals.com/.htm
http://www.ba-management.com/
http://glb-properties.com/index.html
http://www.rpmla.com/
http://www.gillmanapartments.com/orange_002.htm
http://www.pacificrem.com/
http://www.hermoyne.8m.net/
http://www.shlmanagementcompany.com/property4.html
http://www.hollywoodhillsapts.com/
http://www.therentalgirl.com/index.html
http://www.ellynesis.com/index.asp
http://www.westsiderentals.com


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, LATex, thanks!!  That's a lot of agencies, though...which ones would you say are the best?

Any recommendations for the UCLA area?  I want a "real" kitchen, and I'm bringing my kitty...


----------



## LATexan (Apr 18, 2007)

Most of them are management companies that only have a couple of listings, but they're free and kept pretty current. The only real apartment "agency" I've listed is westside rentals. I think you'll find this is primarily for people looking to live in West Hollywood, Hollywood, Los Feliz, Korea Town areas, but there are some West Side listings to be found.

As for UCLA - Brentwood, Westwood, Beverly Hills...I would suggest you sublet a place off craigslist for a couple of weeks, come out here and take some time getting to know the area and finding a place. That's what I would have done in retrospect.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 18, 2007)

That's pretty much what I was going to do, except where you say sublet, I was thinking hotel...much better idea on your part.  UCLA's quarter system helps with that...I plan on moving in mid August, but classes don't start till late September.

Thanks.


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys,

I live in Los Feliz, right by AFI, and manage the apartment building I live in.  If you're going to AFI, USC or the LA Film School, this is a great neigborhood--AFI is literally a 3 minute drive.  

Let me know when you're planning on moving and I'll let you know if I have any units available.  One thing--Los Feliz is really hot and the rents have shot up in the 4 years I've lived here.  

I can also let you know if my landlord has other units available in other buildings around town or just other good neighborhoods to live in.  

I did my undergrad at UCLA and still know the westside pretty well.  What you've heard on the board is true though--the really nice neighborhoods (Westwood, Brentwood, Santa Monica) surrounding UCLA are really expensive, espcially Westwood as it's walking distance to campus.  It's a lot cheaper in Palms, Mar Vista, Culver City, and maybe Venice if you can finds something.

Also, the really best deals in LA to live are when you share with someone, either renting out a 2 bedroom with a housemate, or moving into a larger house/duplex and getting your own room but sharing with other housemates.  When you live by yourself, though it might be the most ideal for you, it's also the worst deal, especially 1 bedrooms.  A friend of mine found a great room in a beautiful duplex in the Silverlake hills and shared the place with just two other housemates, all for $645 a month.  On the other hand, studios in my building are renting for $1,100 a month!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Warren.

I can't even conceive of having a roommate...looks like I'll be paying for it.


----------



## Sputnik (Apr 24, 2007)

I probably am going to look for a roommate to live in Venus Beach. Love that place! (for UCLA), any ideas where is the best place to look?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't you mean Venice?  Craiglist? Maybe?

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Lily (May 2, 2007)

HOLY ****!!!  It's official... UCLA!

I'm going to go with West Hollywood, Miracle Mile... 

woot woot!


----------

